# Method Feeder -Einstieg



## Primsfischer (12. Mai 2014)

Hallo,
Ich will mit dem Method Feedern anfangen, weil ich Kleinfische ausschließen will wenn ich auf weiter Distanz fische und die großen Friedfische "herausfiltern".  Außerdem hat es mir diese Angelart irgendwie angetan.
Jetzt zu meinen Fragen:
-Geflochtene oder Mono?
-Welche Method Feederkörbe sind geeignet?
-Welche Hakenmodelle funktionieren besonders gut als Haarmontage mit Miniboilies/Pellets/Hartmais gebunden?
-Reicht eine mittlere Feederrute (-75g Wg; 11"also 3,30m)
-Welches Futter bzw. Pellets ? (ich Fische damit hauptsächlich im Stillwasser)

MfG Flo


----------



## kati48268 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Method Feeder -Einstieg*

Einführung rundum: 
http://www.blinker.de/emag/Methodfeedern-Juli-2013/


Primsfischer schrieb:


> Jetzt zu meinen Fragen:
> 3 Angler, 3 Meinungen, so ist es auch bei deinen Fragen.
> 
> -Geflochtene oder Mono?
> ...


----------



## A@lrounder (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Method Feeder -Einstieg*



Prifischer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich will mit dem Method Feedern anfangen, weil ich Kleinfische ausschließen will wenn ich auf weiter Distanz fische und die großen Friedfische "herausfiltern".  Außerdem hat es mir diese Angelart irgendwie angetan.
> Jetzt zu meinen Fragen:
> -Geflochtene oder Mono?
> ...



Hey Flo,

Bin absolut kein Fachman. War noch nie mit der Method Feeder Montage am Wasser. Hab aber alles was mam braucht zuhause liegen und am Wochenende kommt der erste Ansitz. Ich versuche trotzdem mal auf deine Fragen zu antworten.  Habe mich sehr viel belesen und wenn ich doch falsch liege wird mich schon ein Fachmann verbessern ;')

- ich habe auf meiner Rolle eine 28mm Mono. Solltest gucken das du eine mit wenig Dehnung nimmst um eine genaue Bissanzeige zu gewährleisten. 

- Feederkörbe sind meiner Meinung nach immee Gewässerabhängig. Ich habe mir Körbe zwischen 20-30 gr gekauft. Einmal Inline und einmal den Flügelkorb von balzer. 

- als haken habe ich den Korda Wide Gape in Größe 12 geholt. Habe mir dann mit Fluorocarbon 0.24 ca. 10-16cm lange Vorfacher gebunden.

- ne Light feeder bis 80gr reicht völlig. Allerdings kommt es auch hier auf dein Gewässer an.

- bei pellets habe ich absolut noch keine ahnung :-D

Hoffe ich konnte dich weiterbringen. Fachmänner verbessert mich wenn nötig ;')

Mfg sven


----------



## Primsfischer (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Method Feeder -Einstieg*

Danke für die schnellen Antworten, damit ist ja schonmal was anzufangen 

Welche Miniboilies/Pellets außer den Red Shrimp benutzt ihr denn?
Hab mal Mainline und Browning ins Auge gefasst...


----------



## kati48268 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Method Feeder -Einstieg*

Anglers Lieblingsthema, der Köder... 
Vermutlich ist der Köder das Unwichtigste beim Method-Feedern.

Das Futter muss den Fisch anziehen. 
Da du eine winzige Menge anbietest, die, anders als beim richtigen Feedern, nicht alle 5-10Min. wieder ausgeworfen wird, muss das Futter den Fisch (ran) bringen.
Was dann da als Köder direkt daneben liegt, ist gar nicht mehr so wichtig.

Einige Kollegen fischen mit bunten Gummi-Maiskörnern ohne weiteres Aroma od. Naturmais dabei ...und fangen auch gut.

Wenn das Futter den Fisch anlockt, wird er alles ausprobieren, was dicht daneben liegt und fressbar erscheint.
Durch den Selbsthakeffekt muss das Ausprobieren sofort einen Haken haben.

Wichtig also:
die Stelle, 
die Stelle,
noch mal die Stelle
und dann das Futter.
Saubere Präsentation + giftscharfer Haken.
Köder kommt deutlich dahinter.


----------



## Laub10 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Method Feeder -Einstieg*

Hallo
ich fische eine jenzi artini in 3,3m eine schöne freilaufrolle mit 28er zammataro feederschnur ein zammataro 30g method feeder 16er haken mit pelletbeand da dies an meinem Gewässer erfolgreich war hab ich die Boilies noch nicht ausprobiert.  Karpfen jenseits der 10kg hab ich auch schon gekeschert also kein Problem. Ich finde es ist ein sicheres anglen da die Fische immer an der Lippe gehakt sind


----------



## Primsfischer (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Method Feeder -Einstieg*

Danke, werd mal ein bisschen was ausprobiern an Ködern und Futter


----------



## Hümpfi (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Method Feeder -Einstieg*

Wenn du Material willst was wirklich gut und durchdacht ist dann halt dich bei denn Körben und Vorfächern an Preston oder Korum. Dazu die passenden Boilies von Sonubaits.

Mono oder Geflecht kommt ganz auf die Distanz an.

Was die Köder angeht vertrete ich eine andere Meinung als kati 48268. In meinen Augen ist es Wichtig welche Farbe der Köder hat und wie er sich Farblich vom Futter absetzt. Das Futter ist Klassisch auf Fischmehlbasis und wenn man nicht gerade denn billigsten mist Kauft kann man da kaum Fehler machen. Empfehlen kann ich Sonubaits, Marine Green von Vde oder denn Method mix green von Ftm.

mfg


----------



## kati48268 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Method Feeder -Einstieg*



Hümpfi schrieb:


> Was die Köder angeht vertrete ich eine andere Meinung als kati 48268. In meinen Augen ist es Wichtig welche Farbe der Köder hat ...


Oh, da bin ich ganz bei dir! |wavey:
Hab mich viell. etwas kurz ausgelassen. Farbe ist manchmal der Knaller, deswegen funzt auch irgendein geschmack- & geruchsloser Gummiköder ganz gut, wenn er schön auffällig lockt und der Fisch sich das mal näher betrachten will. 
Er hat aber nun mal keine Hände, sondern testet mit dem Maul ...und dann sollte er im Idealfall bereits sitzen.

Aber ob es der pinke Miniboilie mit Monster-Nochmonsterer-Crab von XY oder der pinke mit Gurke-auf-Nutellabrot-Geschmack von Blabla ist, scheint mir recht sekundär zu sein; da hat das Futter mehr Priorität, denn dieses muss ihn anlocken & zum Ausprobieren bringen.

Es gibt jede Menge guter Berichte zum Methodfeedern. Was leider total nervt & Rookies verwirrt, ist, dass sie fast alle von Teamanglern verfasst werden und diese ausschließlich in ihrem Produktsegment Lösungen anpreisen, so dass die Prioritäten der ganzen Method-Strategie falsch rüber kommen.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Method Feeder -Einstieg*

-ich nutze die körbe von drennan als durchlauf montage.

-boilies nutze ich meine eigen gerollten,nash baits.

zwecks futter

sonubaits ,ringer sind top  fischmehl  adressen,ansonsten normales  feeder futter.


haken: nutze preston,korum,drennen  gebunden mit nem noknot 


so jetzt zum füttern,da ich ja im method korb keine nahrung wie caster,würmer u.s.w drinn habe.

muss ich das ganze mit meinem futter aufbauen,in der ersten stunde werfe ich im 5 min takt .
egal ob es beisst oder nicht danach im 10-15min tackt.

hast du einen  futterplatzt aufgebaut , und die brassen kommen vorbei kannst du diese durch das fischmehl jetzt halten.


10 tandems  2 davon mit method,  im 5 min tackt die erste stunde gefüttert  nach 2 stunden waren die brassen dort.


die brassen blieben bei den 2 tandems ,einfach zu spät den futter rytmus  geändert.


 im normal fall wen du alleine gehst, fütterst 5-10körbe danach alle 10min wieder ein hollen


----------



## Carphunter2401 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Method Feeder -Einstieg*

Primsfischer aus welcher ecke kommst du ??


----------



## Carphunter2401 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Method Feeder -Einstieg*

leerer korb mit popup boilie
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





meine boilies sind immer im futter,der gummi schlauch war nur ein test 









fischmehlfutter-süsses grundfutter






kleine auswahl an ködern,die wichtigsten farben  für ne kurtze sitzung (gehts länger ,unbekanntes gewässer sind  manchmal 15 verschiedene kjöder dabei .







meine eigenen boilies, extreme garlic-mulbarry






verschiedene vorfächer,mit maden,kunstmais ,boilies,pellets


----------



## Primsfischer (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Method Feeder -Einstieg*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> Primsfischer aus welcher ecke kommst du ??



Saarland, Schmelz.

Danke für die Mühe mit den Bildern und auch die andern Antworten #6


----------



## TobiEssenRuhr (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Method Feeder -Einstieg*

Hey Leute 

Ich habe da als Method "Einsteiger" auch nochmal eine Frage bezüglich der Rute. 
Ich meinem Gewässer gibt es einen sehr guten Karpfenbestand wo durchaus mit Fischen über der 20 Pfund marke vorkommen. 


Ich habe mich jetzt einen wenig umgeschaut und bin bei der Browning Hybrid Method Feeder in 3.60 m mit 80g wurfgewicht hängenblieben. Da sie mir sehr zusagt vom optischen. Und der Ausstattung. 

Jemand Erfahrung damit schon gesammelt ?? 
Und zweitens würde diese Rute auch einen Fisch dieser Größe bewältigen vorausgesetzt Rolle und Schnur passen zusammen ?? 


Danke im schonmal 


Tobi#6


----------



## Vitalitasia (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Method Feeder -Einstieg*

nimm ne normale Feederrute. Ich verwende die gleiche Rute wie beim "normalen" Feedern. Je nach Montage (Selbsthak- oder Durchlaufmontage) machst de halt ne harte oder weichere Spitze drauf.
Das de so nen dicken Brocken drauf bekommst ist eher unwahrscheinlich. Bis der kommt hast de die Rute schon xmal reingeholt. Hast ja meist nen eher kleineren Köder drauf, den können auch die kleineren nehmen und werden das im Normalfall auch tun. 
Mal eben den Method rausschmeißen und dann so nen dicken Landen wäre schon unverschämtes Glück


----------



## TobiEssenRuhr (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Method Feeder -Einstieg*

Danke erstmal für die Antwort.

Aber mal eben den Method rausschmeißen und drauf hoffen werde ich schon nicht 
Ich werde schon öfters losziehen und auf nen größeren hoffen #6

Aber jetzt ist die Zanderschonzeit ja rum bei uns in NRW und jetzt geht es erstmal wieder auf Stachelritter


----------



## noname112 (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Method Feeder -Einstieg*

Hi,
ich bin neu hier, wie auch auf dem Gebiet der Angelei.

Um immer wieder die gleiche Stelle zu treffen clippt man die schnur doch ein und zielt quasi auf einen Punkt am anderen Ufer, richtig?
Wird die Schnur dann ausgeclippt oder wie wirds gemacht? Weil wenn die Schnur geclippt ist, kann der fisch doch keine schnur abziehen und meine bremse funktioniert nicht oder sehe ich das falsch.

Gruß
Kai


----------



## Sharpo (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Method Feeder -Einstieg*



noname112 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich bin neu hier, wie auch auf dem Gebiet der Angelei.
> 
> Um immer wieder die gleiche Stelle zu treffen clippt man die schnur doch ein und zielt quasi auf einen Punkt am anderen Ufer, richtig?
> ...



dann musste Du schnell mit den Fingern die Schnur entclippen.  |supergri

Um immer die selbe Stelle anzuwerfen bleibt die Schnur geclippt. 
Der Sinn dahinter ist, nur an einer Stelle einen Futter Hotspot entstehen zu lassen.

Oftmals wird aber auch nicht geclippt. Viele legen statt dessen ein Gummi um den Spulenkopf.
Sollte der Fisch Schnur nehmen kann man dann mit einem einfachen Zug am Gummi diesen vom Spulenkopf entfernen.

Glaube FR33 (?) hat dazu mal einen Bericht fürs Board geschrieben.


----------



## noname112 (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Method Feeder -Einstieg*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Um immer die selbe Stelle anzuwerfen bleibt die Schnur geclippt.
> Der Sinn dahinter ist, nur an einer Stelle einen Futter Hotspot entstehen zu lassen.
> 
> Oftmals wird aber auch nicht geclippt. Viele legen statt dessen ein Gummi um den Spulenkopf.
> Sollte der Fisch Schnur nehmen kann man dann mit einem einfachen Zug am Gummi diesen vom Spulenkopf entfernen.



Das mit dem Spot ist einleuchtend.

Ja, das mit dem Gummi hat mir mein Händler auch empfohlen einfach um die schnur zu schonen, allerdings hat er den Gummi geclippt, so dass auch dann keine weitere schnur abgezogen werden kann.|kopfkrat


----------



## Sharpo (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Method Feeder -Einstieg*

Es gibt eine Möglichkeit das Gummi so zu legen, dass die Schnur freikommt wenn man am Knoten welcher geclippt ist zieht.
Wie beschreibt man dies?

Knoten des Gummis durch sein anderes Ende ziehen, Knoten dann clippen. Im Grunde liegt das Gummi dann doppelt um die Spule
Zieht man dann am Knoten löst sich das Gummi von der Spule.
Feedergum eignet sich gut dafür.


http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...native-zum-schnurclip-der-feedergum-clip.html

Ich mach es aber nicht so.  Wobei meine Version doch ein wenig fummelig ist.


----------

